# Symptoms Galore! Wanna hear about my 2ww? I wasn't imagining after all!!!



## kns10

*Warning* REALLY Long post and Lots of details :) ...Enjoy


First a few things I did different this month. 

1) Bought and used some IC opk tests, since my cycles are so irregular I peed on a stick every day until I O'd. 
2) I read somewhere that women with mainly vegetarian diets should take omgea-3 fish oil with dha. I Bought some "all natural" purified fish oil (extra strength)at Walmart for like $5. I'm not a vegetarian but I barely ever eat meat so I figured this couldn't hurt.
3) After work I would buy and drink a little bottle of 100% Pomegranate Juice probably drank it 2x a week starting at the beginning of my cycle.

And last but not least what I did the most of was Pray!!! And ask for prayers I asked my sister, parents, friends, and even co-workers to pray for us. Well our prayers have been answered at last <3 All the glory goes to God for blessing us with this precious gift of life.

Ok symptoms... I had sooo many symptoms if I weren't really pregnant it would so look like "their all in my head" or I was just "paying to much attention" But hey they were actually all REAL lol!

* starting the week before ovulation I had clear cm and even 7 days prior to ovulation I started having lower twinges in my lower left ovary I could feel it brewing so to speak.
* Day before ovulation had a good large amount of long stretchy ewcm around 11am. Had a pretty bad headache this night and some lower ovulation twinges. (I usually attribute my headache to a hormone surge). Bbt 97.54
* Bd'd 3 days prior to ovulation and night before + opk.
*Ovulation bbt dropped to 97.01. Had lots and lots of fertile clear ewcm. Went to the bathroom and just kept wiping and wiping and it kept coming, I usually never have THAT much fertile cm. Nice positive OPK
{May be worth mentioning but my opk tests went from a light line all month to almost no line the day before ovulation you could barely see the test line, then next day nice dark opk} Bd'd twice today.

1dpo: 97.25 bd'd twice today.tiny bit of clear cm in the am. Intense pressure in the uterus when having sex? That's never happened before, maybe my bladder was full? This evening had lower right twinges? Usually its just on one side? Possible I could have ovulated twice, once on each side? who knows?

2dpo: 97.24 a little cm throughout the day mostly dry today no cm when wiping, opk showed LH surge back to normal level.

3dpo97.48 temp is rising slowly, before bed had white sticky/semi-dry cm. when I was laying in bed I coughed and had a sharp pain shoot through my left ovary area, also nipples sore at bedtime(they are never sore this soon). Woke up 2-3 times in the middle of the night to pee(I never wake up in the night) Also I had a slight headache before I feel asleep.

4dpo97.84 Woke up 3 times during the night to pee AGAIN, was nauseous when I woke up this morning, probably just hungry? creamy/lotiony cm. Constipated today. Nipples sore again only noticed in the evening after taking off my bra. Couldn't even let dh touch them they hurt so bad,(thats unusual for me). Also tmi...but hard stools before bed and still constipated. And bloated today and moody and just in a bad mood today.

5dpo97.73 Sore boobs and nipples all day today not just evening. Face has been breaking out with little pimples for two days now(hardly ever get pimples). Still bloated today and still constipated also.

6dpo[I FELT IMPLANTATION TODAY I KNOW IT] 97.86 Got up last night 3-4 times to pee and was very restless and slept terrible last night. tonight on my way driving home from work I had a sharp pain shooting like a pang, like the best way to describe it was exactly like a gas pain right at the pubic bone in the center of my very lower uterus, it felt so much like under the pubic bone I knew it couldn't be gas. Lasted about 5-10 seconds and was gone. Later that night while watching tv with hubby it came back again except a little to the left of the pubic bone, very painful and sharp lasted on and off for about 5-10 minutes then subsided to a heavy pressure feeling with only a occasional pang throughout the night. Around 8:00pm had a pretty moderate headache, my temples and eyes hurt like a pre-menstrual headache. During this week my day time resting temp has been about 98.47-98.57 (yes I sometimes randomly take my temp with my bbt thermometer and write it down just for reference LOL) well when I had my headache this evening my temp was 98.88 and that had been after resting for a couple hours on the couch. 3 times this evening if I laughed or coughed I had sharp pains shoot through my higher left ovary area; like round ligament pains this early? quote from my notes " I have had such a content peaceful feeling hmmmm joy, ya joy is the word. All month I've been saying I really think this is out month. I accept that nothing I can do of my own power will get me pregnant only God is the giver of life and all the glory will go to him if I am pregnant". un-quote.

7dpo 97.57 took again immediately after to be sure temp dropped and it was
 



Attached Files:







100MEDIA_IMAG0924.jpg
File size: 6.9 KB
Views: 76


----------



## ania

Good luck xx


----------



## kns10

.......thread continued......

7dpo so temp was 97.66. Could this be the mythical implantation dip since I had those implantation pains last night? I've still been constipated and having hard stools most of the week even though I've been eating fiber and yogurt and veggies? Lower back pain and very achy bloated pressure like cramps, not really cramps more like just a constant ache in my very lower uterus/back. Also I've been super super thirsty for the past two days, and peeing A LOT. Probably just from increased fluid intake? Or maybe its from a little bean in their?!

8dpo97.44 morning temp probably off I went to bed at 3am and still woke up early. Today I when I sat up quickly from laying down I had another sharp stabbing pain in my lower left ovary area like the round ligament pains. Oddly my nipples have been very erect today and sore? wierd? A little nauseous tonight while bowling with the family. Also very very very tired this evening and a couple times I burped like acid reflux in my throat. eww.

9dpo 98.08 temp shot back up. Eating so so much today soo hungry which isn't unsual Im always hungry before my period. Really bloated all day and night, sore boobs and nipples, super tired all day, like over exhausted, takes effort to even walk and its so hot outside today I'm so dreading work tonight. Last night the pillows smelled wierd to me? Increased smell or just coincidence? I finally had a normal bowel movement today for the first time in the 2ww!! YAY! Still having a constant mild dull back ache and lower achy pressur-ey feeling in lower uterus (note- I never have pressure or cramps before af). Also last night I kept getting a wiff of a moldly smell that no one else seemed to notice. Gassy belly tonight. Oh and last night I dreamt of two pink lines that popped up instantly but then when I looked down I had accidentally peed on an ovulation test and not a pregnancy test? weird I wonder what that dream means? Burped acid-like reflux burps again today during the day. Then on my way home from work I had a ridiculous burping fit like I couldn't stop like the hiccups one after another. Had another normal bm today I think the constipation is officially gone.

9dpo 97.77 Lower back ache and still pressure like achey cramps. Oh and I've been hot constantly for the past couple days. I'm usually always cold and complaining about the cold lol. TOOK 3 Pregnancy tests with IC's today! All 3 had very very faint almost invisible lines, dh could not see them, he said maybe he could kinda see it! I'll test again tomorrow. Very emotional tonight frustrated with the faint lines and cried because I 'just wanted to be pregnant RIGHT NOW'

10dpo 97.92 I tested again on the Internet cheapie tests, line was just a hair darker but you could see the pinkishness but still really light, but you did NOT have to squint to see...I was fed up, ran to the drug store and got a +/- test the BLUE DYE stupid test was the ONLY ONE THEY HAD. Well the second I dipped the test INSTANT plus sign before the dye even traveled to the other side!! I started to cry and cry and cry and laugh and cry and called my friend on the phone to tell her the good news. Before DH came home I ran back to the store and got a CB digital, that stupid think blinked and blinked the little timer FOREVER but finally it said "PREGNANT"

I just wanted to come back here and share all my symptoms with you all. I'm sorry its so long I just really wanted to return a favor. You all have been so supportive and caring. It's wonderful to have all the ladies to share the experience with. Also I want you to know I pray for all my forum girls every night that God will bless you all with lots of BFP's.

I hope some of you can relate to some of the symptoms and have hope that we are not making them up in our heads :) Sometimes you have none and sometimes you have LOTS!!

Good luck Girls and baby dust to you all!
Love,
kns10


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Congrats KNS10!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you so much for posting all these details - I'm 9 DPO (going a bit beserk!) and I have many of the symptoms you wrote of - especially those stabbing pains (had them yesterday and the day before... OUCH!) You give me hope and I thank you for it! 

Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Woo hoo! :thumbup:


----------



## Hoping4Baby2

Hoping4Baby2 said:


> Congrats KNS10!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Thank you so much for posting all these details - I'm 9 DPO (going a bit beserk!) and I have many of the symptoms you wrote of - especially those stabbing pains (had them yesterday and the day before... OUCH!) You give me hope and I thank you for it!
> 
> Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Woo hoo! :thumbup:



Ooops, I mean I'm 8 DPO... see??? going beserk!!! LOL!


----------



## butterworth

you are right this forum has been wonderful for me aswell in so many ways. congrats on your bfp and thankyou for your post


----------



## LovefromLA

Your post is good! Very informational and I have some of the same symptoms and I'm hoping for mine, I'm still waiting! I'm so happy for you, congratulations on your BFP! I wish you the best hunny! :))


----------



## holymoly

thanks for taking the time to post, it's been really interesting to see your 2ww. hope you have a h&h pregnancy xx


----------



## MommaCC

LOVE THIS!! 

I'm 13/14 dpo today and last night at 1:30am I had the sharp pain you talked about when you implanted! it was so sharp it woke me up felt like stabbing sharp pain really horrible! I'm hoping that it was my eggy!! X


----------



## Helena_

thanks so much. this gave my temp dip today not seem so bad!


----------



## Reba

Thanks for sharing! 
:happydance:
Congrats!


----------



## megrenade

I had those pains when I coughed @ 1-3 dpo.

I'm hoping that is a good sign!

and congratulations, thank you for sharing the wonderful news :)


----------



## ChristinaG

thanks!
I have been getting very random sharp pains in left ovary across to pelvic bone.
I tested at like 8pm last night and it was a bfn...obviously!

gonna wait till Fri and use FMU!

congrats!


----------



## jamhs

Thanks for this and Congrats!


----------



## maria85

Thank you for sharing all your details i love reading things like this, happy you finally got your BFP, wish mine would hurry up :( xxx


----------

